

Sorry Bootstrap, it's over between us - edandersen
http://red-badger.com/blog/2013/04/19/sorry-bootstrap-its-over-between-u/

======
mvkel
Realize that Bootstrap is as much an HTML/JS framework as it is a CSS
framework.

Looking at Bootstrap's examples it's pretty obvious how easy it is to make a
Bootstrap-backed site look completely different.

Bootstrap was made to be used in parts, or as a whole, and has a lot of useful
plugins (like their carousel).

Abandoning it outright because you don't like the way it looks just makes me
think you're a back-end developer that doesn't want to put any effort into the
UX/UI of the front-end.

------
pan69
Please correct me if I'm wrong; Bootstrap is to get started quickly and to
focus on functionality before you focus on form. Bootstrap allows you (as a
developer) to quickly prototype without having to be bogged down by HTML/CSS
details.

However, when you're ready for the next stage and want to implement your
"real" design you don't have to shoehorn it into Bootstrap. You can just toss
it out and use something else. And if you decide to keep using Bootstrap
that's cool too...

